# Parker Ultra Lite 31 String & Cable Length



## fieldpoint (Aug 30, 2003)

I called Parker today to get the string and cable length for a Parker Ultralight 31. They were very helpful but they gave me the UN-twisted lengths for the cable and string. They did not have the twisted lengths available.

Here is what they provided:

String length- 84.75" and twist 40 times
Cable length- 33.75" and twist 20 times.


Does anyone know what the twisted lengths should be?

Thanks for any help  

Bob


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Past experience with Parker strings and cables, for the UL 31, string should be 84" and cable should be 33.5".


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

My Parker string charts show 84" for string and 33.5" for buss. These are the numbers you need to achieve to return to factory spec. If you have to twist to the 20-40 rate to get 84" and 33.5, so be it. Most of the better quality strings are delivered pre-twisted and arrive at your door matching the factory recommended lengths. Adding that many more twists to a pre-twisted string wouldn't be advisable. The numbers and twist rate Parker quoted you was probably for a string built without twisting. You'd have to apply the 20-40 twist rate to reach their recommended lengths.


----------

